# Insecure GSD and Boyfriend need training in DFW



## Lilly411 (Jul 26, 2013)

My white GSD is 6 and turning 7 in Nov. I've had her since she was 9 weeks, socialized her early, trained her, ect. She's had problems being insecure and very sensitive her entire life. I've had an insecure dog before her, so I wasn't too worried when I started noticing the behavior. Of course I hoped she'd grow out of it, but at this point I'm sure she never will.

The reason I'm looking for a trainer now, is because of my boyfriend. He has never dealt with an insecure dog, and in the year that we've been living together, my GSD has become a lot to handle. She's much worse with him then she is me. I'm hoping we can have a harmonious home. 

Examples of issues include: Eating, she's always been sensitive. Luckily I've dealt with this before and I know not to pressure her. She is free fed a high end kible with high protein. She is lean and has a crazy metabolism. Even if she ate like a pig she'd still be lean. Of course I'm concerned because she drops weight fast, especially with extra exercise and stress. She has also gotten in a weird habit of only eating when both of us are home. She's also gotten a more sensitive digestion in the last year. Not sure if its anxiety or age. 

She jumps on new people, has a hard time focussing on commands from over excitement, she's barking at strange dogs and people when we're home, but she isn't aggressive, just very load, and she's not very good with personal space. She feels the need to be right on top of us. 

She's also gotten really bad with storms in the last year. So bad that she peed on the floor hiding in the bathroom. She's never done that. She was nervous pee'er as a pup, but otherwise she's always had bladder control.

And the kicker being, she decided she doesn't want to go #2 in front of us. We went on vacation and when we came back, she held it for 2 days, and exploded in the house. Ruined my rug  She did it again a few days after that. And it happened again a couple weeks later. All after the boyfriend took her out and she wouldn't go. She's fine when I take her, but is still having issues with him. 

I'm afraid he's never going to understand how to handle her, and that she'll only get worse. He means well and try's to be patient, but doesn't understand that she can read his energy. I'd really love some training for both my dog and my boyfriend. 

We're in North Carrollton, and I'm looking more for behavior/confidence building then OB training. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dont take this the wrong way but it strikes me that you have been babying her for lack of a better word. Crate her so she cant always be on top of you, get her used to being alone and away from you in her own special place. She probably will always be nervy though, the worst thing you can do with a nervy dog is baby it, it only makes things worse. I would encourage independance, forward movement and take her out and about as much as possible.
Good luck in finding a trainer.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi,
I have a White GSD, Kane, who is 7 months old. I also struggle with a few things with him. Mainly his sensitive stomach, an unknown allergy, and men on my property (even when I invite them). He does have a bit of anxiety about being left completely alone and storms. I got him a Thundershirt and it has done wonders! He's fine during storms being alone now and when it comes to men, he no longer goes ballistic. He barks a few times and still is uncomfortable around them, but he doesn't go crazy. I definitely recommend a Thundershirt as well as a professional trainer for your baby. You may even end up needing to bring her to the vet to be put on some medication to help with her level of anxiety. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

